# General > Photography >  photography club

## katarina

Is there a photography club in the area?  If not why not?

----------


## Ann

http://www.caithness.org/community/s...amera_club.htm

You will get tel. numbers for the Thurso Camera Club here.

----------


## Scout

Hi Katarina
I am the secretary for the Thurso camera club. We start in Sep 4th every other Monday night 7.15pm for a start 7.30pm We meet at the Arts room Miller Academy. Please text me and I can give you more info.

----------

